
Bye facebook, hello FACEBOOK - tomsyouruncle
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2019/nov/04/facebook-rebrands-as-facebook-can-capital-letters-save-a-toxic-brand
======
carty76ers
Bye to both facebooks

